# looking for a towable drywall texture spray rig



## liamhorncastle (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi guys its my first time here, im looking for a towable drywall texture spray rig minimum 150 gallons, does anyone have one for sale in florida, i am located in orlando but am willing to travel, ive been looking at DESCO ones but id rather buy used than new.

thanks


----------



## Kennedy Drywall LLC (Mar 11, 2021)

I switched from a pull behind rig to a smaller Kodiak rig. Way easier and sprays really well. Does as good as my big rig any day.


----------



## Davebusasusal (Jan 24, 2021)

Still looking for someone who needs a rig. Im selling one which is split tank 300 gall ,Spray Force with binks texture gun. Since I'm retired I know longer need it


----------



## EandDHill (Apr 27, 2021)

liamhorncastle said:


> Hi guys its my first time here, im looking for a towable drywall texture spray rig minimum 150 gallons, does anyone have one for sale in florida, i am located in orlando but am willing to travel, ive been looking at DESCO ones but id rather buy used than new.
> 
> thanks





liamhorncastle said:


> Hi guys its my first time here, im looking for a towable drywall texture spray rig minimum 150 gallons, does anyone have one for sale in florida, i am located in orlando but am willing to travel, ive been looking at DESCO ones but id rather buy used than new.
> 
> thanks


Still looking? We have a Sprayforce Hurricane 500 split tank spray rig for sale in Missouri with a Hatz diesel motor. Runs great. Plus plenty of new spare parts! 417-825-7631


----------



## Popcornman (May 6, 2021)

Davebusasusal said:


> Still looking for someone who needs a rig. Im selling one which is split tank 300 gall ,Spray Force with binks texture gun. Since I'm retired I know longer need it


how much


----------



## Loydfalgout (Jun 5, 2021)

liamhorncastle said:


> Hi guys its my first time here, im looking for a towable drywall texture spray rig minimum 150 gallons, does anyone have one for sale in florida, i am located in orlando but am willing to travel, ive been looking at DESCO ones but id rather buy used than new.
> 
> thanks


I have a used petes texture machine / trailer works excellent. 18hp koler motor and aircompressor... I made thousands $$$ with it. Its here in Wash. State 10k


----------



## ulises4282 (May 27, 2015)

Where are you located


Davebusasusal said:


> Still looking for someone who needs a rig. Im selling one which is split tank 300 gall ,Spray Force with binks texture gun. Since I'm retired I know longer need it


----------



## Davebusasusal (Jan 24, 2021)

ulises4282 said:


> Where are you located


Im in S cali 714-3325992


----------



## Akuma101 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi there I’m looking for Drywall Texture Machine Rig here in Florida?? Does any know who is selling one


----------



## Davebusasusal (Jan 24, 2021)

Popcornman said:


> how much


I'll go down to $3000


----------



## Debbie Santos (Aug 23, 2021)

liamhorncastle said:


> Hi guys its my first time here, im looking for a towable drywall texture spray rig minimum 150 gallons, does anyone have one for sale in florida, i am located in orlando but am willing to travel, ive been looking at DESCO ones but id rather buy used than new.
> 
> thanks


Hi my name is Bruce and we own Pete’s equipment and 150 gallon rig call us, if interested.908-296-7645


----------



## Davebusasusal (Jan 24, 2021)

300 gall. spray force for sale call dave at 714 332-5992


----------



## Akuma101 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey there I’m still looking for a texture rig here in Florida if someone knows someone who have a rig ???


----------



## Davebusasusal (Jan 24, 2021)

Akuma101 said:


> Hey there I’m still looking for a texture rig here in Florida if someone knows someone who have a rig ???


Feel like driving to california to pick one up? Spray Force hurricane325


----------



## Jen Jones (Nov 18, 2021)

liamhorncastle said:


> Hi guys its my first time here, im looking for a towable drywall texture spray rig minimum 150 gallons, does anyone have one for sale in florida, i am located in orlando but am willing to travel, ive been looking at DESCO ones but id rather buy used than new.
> 
> thanks


We have one in Southwest Florida. Used, but only a couple years. Was $35,000 new. I think he wants $5500 for it.


----------



## Jen Jones (Nov 18, 2021)

Akuma101 said:


> Hi there I’m looking for Drywall Texture Machine Rig here in Florida?? Does any know who is selling one


We have on for sale


liamhorncastle said:


> Hi guys its my first time here, im looking for a towable drywall texture spray rig minimum 150 gallons, does anyone have one for sale in florida, i am located in orlando but am willing to travel, ive been looking at DESCO ones but id rather buy used than new.
> 
> thanks


Call or text me @561-436-7903 if still looking. It's been in storage for a while, had it running last year. Family friend retired and needs to sell it. I think it's a Big Rig trailer?!? Has all hoses and attachments for knock-down, orange peel and popcorn. I can get more specifics if you are still interested.


----------



## LUCAS MARTIN Drywall (Jan 7, 2022)

Popcornman said:


> how much


How much you asking


----------



## Jen Jones (Nov 18, 2021)

Jen Jones said:


> We have on for sale
> 
> Call or text me @561-436-7903 if still looking. It's been in storage for a while, had it running last year. Family friend retired and needs to sell it. I think it's a Big Rig trailer?!? Has all hoses and attachments for knock-down, orange peel and popcorn. I can get more specifics if you are still interested.


UPDATE: Got more info, it's a Spray Force double hopper with all hoses on a tandem axle trailer.


----------



## Jose rueda (7 mo ago)

Still for sale?


----------

